# A Question about my OBT (orange baboon tarantula)



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

(i will try not to use smiley's) 
So i haven't seen my OBT for a good 2 weeks now, its webbed up inside its flower pot and i cant see it at all, normally it would come out at night and i would see it on the side of the tank or the roof. Should i be worried or is it just molting etc? humidity is about 60-70% and the temp is about 25 c, any help is appreciated Thank you
-Jake 
P.s it did lose a leg about a month or so ago.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I would say drop your humidity a little bit say down to 50% but apart from that, OBT's web up and stay there, it's probably moulting or if not does'nt want to be bothered by light etc, they are burrows and big webbers so the chances are you will only see a blured image of orange through it's web anyways when it's settled properly


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I see mine when she's hungry.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

your sub could have been too moist before maybe - but when young they are almost like burrowers preferring to hide at the bottom of the jar or cover their (edit: web) in sub, its normal behaviour - i think its weirder to see it on the walls of the enclosure or on the lid than burrowed deep into the substrate. , also they moult quite regularly so...


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

well its like 4ichs ! i was told they are semi arboreal?


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

well yes they are - but as i said when younger they like to stay on or in the ground.... :bash:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Spider jake said:


> well its like 4ichs ! i was told they are semi arboreal?


They do have aborial tendencies if given the right enviroment but they will web the granny out of it and you will only see a them in the web or when you throw a cricket in like forever said above!!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I keep mine quite a bit drier than that tbh, but i doubt thats why you haven't seen it. It is prob just cos they tend to web and hide most of the time lol


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got two large slings which I got as 1cm slings about 8 months ago. I first kept them both in flat deli pots. One tended to web more than the other. After they both moulted a couple of times I moved them into different enclosures. The one that webbed got a tall arboreal enclosure, the one that hid got a round flat enclosure. Sure enough, the 'webby' one made a tube web from top to bottom with a small burrow and spends most of her time in it (until anything moves then she's gone)! And the other one, all I ever see is some legs and a small dubia vanish!

They are fantastic though, I only really keep arboreals but I loved the way they feed. I was amazed at the size of roach they could take as small slings.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

so even thou its webbed up should i still throw in a locust every week or just leave it till he is out and about?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> well yes they are - but as i said when younger they like to stay on or in the ground.... :bash:


Thats not completely true. I got mine out a mates commune and he had made a home in the lid of the tank.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Thats not completely true. I got mine out a mates commune and he had made a home in the lid of the tank.


I have slings here love that are doing the same lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I have slings here love that are doing the same lol


I have none now. He matured and then died


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I have none now. He matured and then died




I'll send you some down soon as this girl produces a sac she was mated 7 weeks ago


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I'll send you some down soon as this girl produces a sac she was mated 7 weeks ago


Oooooo awesome i need to talk to you at some point anyway and ask a favour hahahahaha. Plus u never phoned me back lmao


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Oooooo awesome i need to talk to you at some point anyway and ask a favour hahahahaha. Plus u never phoned me back lmao


 
:blush: Everyone keeps having a go about me not calling back.... I am very sorry love... I forget everything, I am gonna start to write myself post it's everywhere to remind myself


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> :blush: Everyone keeps having a go about me not calling back.... I am very sorry love... I forget everything, I am gonna start to write myself post it's everywhere to remind myself


Hahaha i didnt phone back cos i didnt want to think i was harassing you lmao


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Thats not completely true. I got mine out a mates commune and he had made a home in the lid of the tank.


Yes but the the point im making is that just because mr care sheet says semi arboreal doesnt mean that your specimen will never show terrestrial or burrowing behaviour. for example i have a p regalis - which has burrowed into the substrate - and spends its life there! also one of my obts spent its entire puff with me buried under some mopani wood - all its own doing of course lol - gbb's too some people on here say they are entirely arboreal - and have demonstrated their example with pics - mine is on the surface most of the time.... : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> Yes but the the point im making is that just because mr care sheet says semi arboreal doesnt mean that your specimen will never show terrestrial or burrowing behaviour. for example i have a p regalis - which has burrowed into the substrate - and spends its life there! also one of my obts spent its entire puff with me buried under some mopani wood - all its own doing of course lol - gbb's too some people on here say they are entirely arboreal - and have demonstrated their example with pics - mine is on the surface most of the time.... : victory:


Most arboreals will show burrowing tendencies when young especially if their hides arent completely dark. I had a GBB that never webbed a single strand of webbing in the time i had it. the term semi arboreal suggests that it shows both behaviours which is why it isnt strictly arboreal or terrestrial. People should provide a set up allowing the spider to do both if it wishes too


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> I'll send you some down soon as this girl produces a sac she was mated 7 weeks ago


what about me????:whistling2: im only round the corner from Selina:lol2: 


OP, my OBT has buried and webbed like crazy, aint seen her in about two months, but she whacks those crix like no ones business, and my mate has one that is arboreal, never leaves its hammock:/ 

chris


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> what about me????:whistling2: im only round the corner from Selina:lol2:
> 
> 
> OP, my OBT has buried and webbed like crazy, aint seen her in about two months, but she whacks those crix like no ones business, and my mate has one that is arboreal, never leaves its hammock:/
> ...


Mine eventhough it climbed a lot when it was younger actually took up being a terrestrial as soon as it hit 2.5 to 3 inches lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine is planning to bite my face off! I can see it plotting against me from within its burrow!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Mine eventhough it climbed a lot when it was younger actually took up being a terrestrial as soon as it hit 2.5 to 3 inches lol


haha it got lazy in its old age lol.... once again love sorry for the lose of yours 
i got my first p. cambridgei the other day:2thumb: arboreal my arse, wont leave the floor:lol2:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

selina, i dont think i said anything that is incorrect and all your doing is repeating what im saying... that the new t owner spiderjake shouldnt have definitive expectations about what behaviour his t is going to show..................... ¬_¬


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> haha it got lazy in its old age lol.... once again love sorry for the lose of yours
> i got my first p. cambridgei the other day:2thumb: arboreal my arse, wont leave the floor:lol2:


I haz a cambridgei sac that has popped XD



gambitgareth said:


> selina, i dont think i said anything that is incorrect and all your doing is repeating what im saying... that the new t owner spiderjake shouldnt have definitive expectations about what behaviour his t is going to show..................... ¬_¬


Point taken hun


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I haz a cambridgei sac that has popped XD


nice, when there ready PM me lol..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> nice, when there ready PM me lol..


They are N2 atm and darkening every day. The cork tube inside is lined with them XD


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

selina20 said:


> They are N2 atm and darkening every day. The cork tube inside is lined with them XD


N2??? i dont understand T talk as much as snake talk lol...
bet it looks awesome in there thou, you lost any yet??:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> N2??? i dont understand T talk as much as snake talk lol...
> bet it looks awesome in there thou, you lost any yet??:lol2:


Its basically the stage before they moult into spiderlings. Iv seen 2 dead so far but its hard to tell because mom is still guarding them


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Its basically the stage before they moult into spiderlings. Iv seen 2 dead so far but its hard to tell because mom is still guarding them


i ment escapees lol... and cool i get it now lol...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> i ment escapees lol... and cool i get it now lol...


Na no escapees last time i had one sylvi found on my wall a week later lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Na no escapees last time i had one sylvi found on my wall a week later lol


haha yea i remember someone saying, sod that:/:lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

LoL I have mine in tupaware pots, I have no issues seeing mine on a regular basis  

simply take the lid off and tad-daaaa...


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Plus u never phoned me back lmao


Yeah, i know all about that :whistling2:




Dr3d said:


> :blush: Everyone keeps having a go about me not calling back....


I wonder why ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

He's about as reliable as the weather where returning calls is concerned :lol2:


----------



## brachy fan (May 15, 2011)

My Juvie OBT disappears and webs up more than usual when its due moult so that could be the case.
Also got a bunch of grown on slings all from the same sac, some sit up in their webby hammocks and others just like to stay on the ground in their cosy lair. Guess each T is different no matter what species it is.
: victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> Yeah, i know all about that :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:blush: I am so sorry :blush: I will do my best to get back to all of you that I have not called in the last week LoLoL 

Anyways Back to OBT's hahahaha


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> :blush: I am so sorry :blush: I will do my best to get back to all of you that I have not called in the last week LoLoL
> 
> Anyways Back to OBT's hahahaha
> 
> image



i bet the OBT calls his mates from time to time on his tiny little Blackberry

* sniff sniff*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Yeah, i know all about that :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol XD


----------

